# Make hat kein "Target"



## Java/CppProgrammer (17. Oktober 2004)

Hallo. 
Ich hab ein kleines qt Programm erstellt und folgendes Problem:
Man soll als erstes mit qmake -project und qmake ein Makefile erstellen. Bis dahin funktioniert das ganze auch. Aber als ich das makefile mit make erstellen wollte, wollte er ein Verzeichnis /src/moc. 
Das Verzeichnis habe ich erstellt und nun meldet er mir folgenden Fehler
"linux:/home/programmer/qt/4 # qmake -project && qmake && make
( cd /src/moc ; make )
make[1]: Entering directory `/src/moc'
make[1]: *** Keine Targets angegeben und keine »make«-Steuerdatei gefunden.  Schluss.
make[1]: Leaving directory `/src/moc'
make: *** [/bin/moc] Fehler 2".
Ich habe unter den man pages nach make gesehen, mir ist trozdem nicht ganz klar, wieso ein "Target" fehlt, in allen Qt tutorials wird gesagt, man müsste einfach nur make eingeben. 

Danke


----------



## Daniel Toplak (19. Oktober 2004)

Also make generiert keine Makefile, sonder führt sie aus.
Zeig uns doch einfach mal das Makefile, evtl. ist da wirklich kein Target drin.

Gruß Homer


----------



## Java/CppProgrammer (19. Oktober 2004)

Hat sich durch (leider ungewollte    ) formatierung von Linux behoben. 
Danke trotdem


----------

